# Flying to N.Y.C. to see my friend Joe!



## seesul (Jul 31, 2010)

Hello,

a friend of mine has a cousine at Florida and she aplied him and me to the lottery for flight tickets to N.Y.C. No luck for my friend but I won it! He told me about this lottery 3 months ago. Few weeks ago I was contacted by Czech travel agency and was told that the flight tickets is mine!

So now I got a chance to see my old good friend 'Jersey Joe' (from my siggy) again! He wanted to come to see us last year during the commemoration but his shape didn´t allow him to do so. Someone in the heaven now helped me to see Joe again...as I have never won anything in a lottery...

That friend of mine already bought a flight ticket as well...

Arrival to N.Y.C. - Oct 6
N.Y.C. departure - Oct 13

Something about Joe:
http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/av...joe-owsianik-meeting-after-63-years-9298.html


----------



## Airframes (Jul 31, 2010)

Fantastic Roman ! I'm sure you'll have a great time - try not to let Joe drag you around_ all _the bars !


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 31, 2010)

Very cool Roman, congratulations!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 31, 2010)

Glad to hear its final Roman! My dad says you and anyone else are welcome over for beer......just shout! Plus South Plainfield is 15-20 minutes!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jul 31, 2010)

Congratulations Roman!!!!!!! It is great to see nice things happen.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 31, 2010)

Roman, Harrison told me about this a few weeks ago and if you have time, I was thinking we could all get together to meet and share a few drinks one night. I believe Toughombre and myself could definately make it. Maybe B-17 has a few suggestions as to where we could see each other. I would love to shake hands with you and welcome you to the Good 'Ole US of A!!!


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 31, 2010)

Way to go, Roman...glad to see you finally getting your trip set up.

And see? I told ya' the guys would want to get together with ya'! I just wish I was a couple thousand miles closer so I could join in on the fun!


----------



## seesul (Aug 1, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Glad to hear its final Roman! My dad says you and anyone else are welcome over for beer......just shout! Plus South Plainfield is 15-20 minutes!





Njaco said:


> Roman, Harrison told me about this a few weeks ago and if you have time, I was thinking we could all get together to meet and share a few drinks one night. I believe Toughombre and myself could definately make it. Maybe B-17 has a few suggestions as to where we could see each other. I would love to shake hands with you and welcome you to the Good 'Ole US of A!!!



Harry and Chris!

Only 1 week there so it´s gonna be pretty hectic all, but I´d love to meet you too! Let´s stay in touch and I´m sure we will find the time for a beer or 2 8)
Guys, where´s the New Jersey Devills ice hockey stadium? How far away from South Plainfield? I´m thinking of attending some match to see Patrik Elias and Martin Skoula playin...as in 2006 I was at Madison square garden to see Jaromir Jagr and his Czech gang so now I´d like to see something else...
That could be the game:
Sat Oct 9, 2010 Devils vs Capitals, 7:00 PM

O.K. Only Patrik Elias. Martin Skoula just signed KHL. But Elias is more than enough for me.


----------



## seesul (Aug 1, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Way to go, Roman...glad to see you finally getting your trip set up.
> 
> And see? I told ya' the guys would want to get together with ya'! I just wish I was a couple thousand miles closer so I could join in on the fun!



Yep David, you were right. I believe we will get the chance to see each other yet. I WANT visit USA in 4 or 5 years again as soon as my 2 and half yo daughter gets a bit older. San Antonio, TX, Denver Colorado and Las Vegas, Nevada is in my schedule. All of my friends there are the relatives of 'our' US WW2 flyboys and already visited us. So I gotta save some bucks before.


----------



## imalko (Aug 1, 2010)

Congratulations Roman. Hope you'll have a great time.


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 1, 2010)

Great to hear Roman!


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats Roman, hope you have a great trip!


----------



## rochie (Aug 1, 2010)

oh man Roman i'm so happy for you, have a great time mate !


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi Roman, 

The Devil's stadium is probably about 45minutes to an hour away from South Plainfield. 

Disregard this I'm just typing how to get there so I can think. 

287 North then take 78 east until Millburn. Take exit ramp onto the Turnpike or Parkway (both run North and South) and then take route 3. 

So yea about an hour. Since I live 15 minutes north of where you will be and I'm 45 minutes away.


----------



## timshatz (Aug 1, 2010)

Congrats Roman! Won a lottery for one week in NYC, pretty cool. I heard about that lottery. Second prize was one week in NYC. First prize was two weeks in NYC! (Old Joke, but I couldn't help myself).

Sounds like you'll be in North Jersey. Some decent places up there. No doubt Jersey Joe knows them all. Try to get to Hoboken, neat little town. One mile square and some very good food up there (and drink). 

Will miss it but I hope you have a good one!


----------



## seesul (Aug 2, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Fantastic Roman ! I'm sure you'll have a great time - try not to let Joe drag you around_ all _the bars !



Terry, this I can´t resist8)


----------



## seesul (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you all! As fo the lottery- the price wasn´t one week in N.Y.C. I just won a return flight ticket. But that´s enough for me as Joe lives some 30 miles away from JFK and his grandson Nic in Brooklyn.
And I eat just beer (no US Bud) and sleep in the bars8)


----------



## seesul (Aug 2, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hi Roman,
> 
> The Devil's stadium is probably about 45minutes to an hour away from South Plainfield.
> 
> ...



Thank you Harry!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 2, 2010)

Roman 
and no problem!


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey Roman what a fantastic prize, you must be quite excited. Already I know those New Yorkers are going to give you a good stay. Good on ya mate.


----------



## seesul (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you Vic!


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 2, 2010)

What a nice lottery prize! Sounds like it will be a great trip.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 2, 2010)

very cool Roman! I grew up in NYC - enjoy!!!


----------



## Deacon (Aug 2, 2010)

The Prudential Center (where the Devils play) is right across the street from my office. I work for Prudential and may be able to get discounted tickets for the game. It is a little early to know whether or not they are available as yet but will follow this post and let you know.

Dave


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Deacon said:


> The Prudential Center (where the Devils play) is right across the street from my office. I work for Prudential and may be able to get discounted tickets for the game. It is a little early to know whether or not they are available as yet but will follow this post and let you know.
> 
> Dave



Hi Dave,
that´s really nice of you and I really appreciate your willingness! Let´s keep in touch. We would be 3 to 5 people. 2 Czechs and few Newyorkers. I wish to have my friend Joe there as well but his shape won´t allow him to do so I guess...


----------



## seesul (Aug 3, 2010)

Thorlifter said:


> What a nice lottery prize! Sounds like it will be a great trip.





FLYBOYJ said:


> very cool Roman! I grew up in NYC - enjoy!!!



Thank you friends! I´d never think I´ll see my friend Joe again.


----------



## Airframes (Aug 4, 2010)

Roman, you'd better book another week's holiday - to recover! With Joe_ and _Nic, you'll need it ! The NY bars will see a huge increses in sales !


----------



## seesul (Aug 4, 2010)

Terry, my wife knows what is waiting for me over there, so she will take care for my recovery after I get back8)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2010)

nice


----------



## seesul (Aug 5, 2010)

That´s a question Chris. I guess her recovery cure will be a simple order: no beer for you for a next month at least


----------



## Airframes (Aug 5, 2010)

You'll have to find an excuse to visit Anton and George - where are they? Oh look, they're at the Talafa pub !!


----------



## seesul (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep, that could work


----------



## Maestro (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey, congratulations for winning a trip to New-York City. Hope you'll enjoy it.


----------



## seesul (Aug 6, 2010)

Thank you. I´m sure I will. Most important thing for me is that I´ll see my friend Joe again.


----------



## lesofprimus (Aug 6, 2010)

Great stuff Roman, Im sure Joe is excited as well to see his friend Roman again...


----------



## seesul (Aug 9, 2010)

lesofprimus said:


> Great stuff Roman, Im sure Joe is excited as well to see his friend Roman again...



For a while I was thinking of surprizing him knocking on his door without letting him know before but I better told him...


----------



## seesul (Aug 18, 2010)

Is there any aviation museum in New Jersey or close to N.Y.C.?
I´ve been on Intrepid and want to go there again...


----------



## Njaco (Aug 18, 2010)

There is the Millville Army Airfield Museum which I volunteered at several years ago but its about 3 - 4 hours from NY. Let me check if McGuire has anything. Harrison should know about that part of the state. There is the U New Jersey down here on the Delaware.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 18, 2010)

There's Teterboro's Aviation hall of fame. A nice little museum thats right across the river from New York city...


----------



## Deacon (Aug 19, 2010)

quite close to NYC:

American air power museum/warbirds/long island /WWII/Republic Airport/Vintage Aircraft

You can take the Long Island Rail Road (LIRR) from Penn Station (see the directions tab).


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks like a good one!


----------



## seesul (Aug 19, 2010)

Deacon said:


> quite close to NYC:
> 
> American air power museum/warbirds/long island /WWII/Republic Airport/Vintage Aircraft
> 
> You can take the Long Island Rail Road (LIRR) from Penn Station (see the directions tab).



Wow, that looks great man! Thank you for the tip! They really do have a nice collection!


----------



## Deacon (Aug 20, 2010)

Let us know what day you're looking at travelling over there. I may be able to get a day out of the office and would love to join in!


----------



## seesul (Aug 20, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Let us know what day you're looking at travelling over there. I may be able to get a day out of the office and would love to join in!



I´ll be there from Oct 6 till Oct 13. I´ll let you know the day yet.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 23, 2010)

Don't go out of your way for the Teterboro museum. I worked in the hanger right next to it and while it was kind of cool one day during lunch its nothing worth going out of your way to see.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 23, 2010)

seesul said:


> Hello,
> 
> a friend of mine has a cousine at Florida and she aplied him and me to the lottery for flight tickets to N.Y.C. No luck for my friend but I won it! He told me about this lottery 3 months ago. Few weeks ago I was contacted by Czech travel agency and was told that the flight tickets is mine!
> 
> ...



Are you going to meet him in the City or are you going to go see him in South Plainfield?


----------



## seesul (Aug 23, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Are you going to meet him in the City or are you going to go see him in South Plainfield?



South Plainfield, for sure Dirk. I guess we will spend 2 or 3 days in N.Y.C. with his grandson but the rest in S. Plainfield as we wanna spend as much time as possible with Joe.
We could meet for beer somewhere, I´m sure you know the pubs (bars) there better than me 8)


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

Give us a holler over here when you plan on meeting.....


----------



## seesul (Aug 23, 2010)

Hi Harry,

I gotta figure out the plan with Joe´s grandson yet but anyway, I wanna see Intrepid, than that museum that was posted in this thread and New Jersey Devills match (Sat, Oct 9).
Then, the rest of the time at South Plainfield.
I´ll post the time schedule in 2 weeks here.
Thank you of thinking of me!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

No problem, its would be great to meet you and Joe!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 23, 2010)

seesul said:


> South Plainfield, for sure Dirk. I guess we will spend 2 or 3 days in N.Y.C. with his grandson but the rest in S. Plainfield as we wanna spend as much time as possible with Joe.
> We could meet for beer somewhere, I´m sure you know the pubs (bars) there better than me 8)



Definitely!!!! 8) PM me your email and we can hook up when you get here.


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 23, 2010)

seesul said:


> Hi Harry,
> 
> I gotta figure out the plan with Joe´s grandson yet but anyway, I wanna see Intrepid, than that museum that was posted in this thread and New Jersey Devills match (Sat, Oct 9).
> Then, the rest of the time at South Plainfield.
> ...



You wanna go see a Devils game too? Oh, my a man after my own heart!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey don't forget me and Toughombre, guys! We want to give a proper welcome to the USA to you Roman! We could all get together for a night.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

Hey Dirk's trying to steal the show not me!  

I can't go to bars yet........but may be able to all get at my house (plenty of drinks for you guys here...) ? My dad said he had no problem, still have to make sure its OK with him.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 23, 2010)

I think me and Steve already passed the sniff test with your dad!


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

Yep! Said you guys were great guys, and I'm lucky to have met you, I of course told him differently....just kidding


----------



## seesul (Aug 24, 2010)

That sounds great guys. O.K. As I said, let me show you our schedule in a week or two and then we will find the right afternoon or nite. Friday 8 doesn´t look bad...


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

That should be fine, my dad isn't working but I have soccer early the next morning.


----------



## seesul (Aug 24, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> You wanna go see a Devils game too? Oh, my a man after my own heart!


I really like Patrik Elias. Now the question is if he will stay there as Kovalchuk´s new conctract could get Patrik out of the team...


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 24, 2010)

seesul said:


> I really like Patrik Elias. Now the question is if he will stay there as Kovalchuk´s new conctract could get Patrik out of the team...



I figured that, he's from your neck of the woods isn't he?


----------



## Maestro (Aug 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> I can't go to bars yet.......



Bah... Don't you have a fake ID card ? Around here, most teens get a fake ID at 14.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

My dad being a cop I'd be dead .....


----------



## Maestro (Aug 24, 2010)

Who said he needed to know ? Just make sure you don't get caught in an inspection.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)




----------



## seesul (Aug 24, 2010)

I´ll buy a beer for you Harry...


----------



## seesul (Aug 24, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> I figured that, he's from your neck of the woods isn't he?


Yep. Patrik Eliá? - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

seesul said:


> I´ll buy a beer for you Harry...



Root Beer!


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Aug 24, 2010)

Big deal if your dad is a cop. All that means is he knows the places to get the higher quality fake ID's.  You forget I was a cop too once upon a time.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 24, 2010)

And I'm an ACO - still working. He has no chance!


----------



## seesul (Aug 25, 2010)

dirkpitt289 said:


> Big deal if your dad is a cop. All that means is he knows the places to get the higher quality fake ID's.  You forget I was a cop too once upon a time.



Dirk, is that picture of flying B-17 in your siggy the same that is on the wall at Air and Space museum in Wash., D.C.?


----------



## Deacon (Aug 31, 2010)

Seesul,

I just checked the schedule at the PruCenter (Home of the NJ Devils), the only game on Oct 9th is a basketball game with the NJ Nets vs. Philly 76's. The Devils do play on the 8th at 7pm vs. the Dallas Stars.

Deacon


----------



## seesul (Sep 1, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Seesul,
> 
> I just checked the schedule at the PruCenter (Home of the NJ Devils), the only game on Oct 9th is a basketball game with the NJ Nets vs. Philly 76's. The Devils do play on the 8th at 7pm vs. the Dallas Stars.
> 
> Deacon



Unfortunately you´re right. I haven´t noted in their schedule who´s at home and who´s visitor 2010-2011 Regular Season Schedule/Results - New Jersey Devils - Schedule
I don´t know if we will go to see Dallas as Thursday will be our first day with my friend Joe, so I don´t think that we will let him at home alone on Friday...


----------



## Deacon (Sep 16, 2010)

Seesul,

I know you said you probably would not go, I just wanted to give you an update. I was just offered tickets for the Friday night, 8-10-10 game vs. the Dallas Stars.

I can get up to 20 tickets. These are offered at a discount. For mezzanine, you can pay $38/ticket (they are usually $59) or for lower level you can pay $68/ticket (they are usually $85).

Thanks,

Dave


----------



## seesul (Sep 17, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Seesul,
> 
> I know you said you probably would not go, I just wanted to give you an update. I was just offered tickets for the Friday night, 8-10-10 game vs. the Dallas Stars.
> 
> ...



Thank you for this offer but on Friday night we will stay in N.Y.C. Should I be abe to spend more days in USA I´d go for it but I´ll be there just for one week.
Thank you again Dave!


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2010)

Dave, and what about the tickets for Monday 11, vs Pitsburgh? Is there a chance?
I can´t promise now we will go there...but it´s just a question. I gotta speak with my friend yet and I´d let you know tomorrow evening...


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2010)

Njaco said:


> Hey don't forget me and Toughombre, guys! We want to give a proper welcome to the USA to you Roman! We could all get together for a night.


_Hello guys, a meeting on Saturday in South Plainfield whould be possible?_ We´re planning to go to American Air Museum (Long Island) on Saturday morning and then we could meet. Or maybe someone would like to join us for this trip as well?
Harry, I´ll send you my cell phone Nr. via e-mail so you can give it to all the other guys. My cell phone will be redirected to my colege because of work call (from customers) and to prevent a nite calls from Czech Republic so you better always send me a SMS and then I´ll call you back.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2010)

Saturday is not possible for me. [email protected]!


----------



## B-17engineer (Oct 3, 2010)

Saturday may be tough as well depending if I have football, will keep you posted.


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2010)

Sunday?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 3, 2010)

Sunday MUCH better for me!


----------



## seesul (Oct 3, 2010)

O.K. I´ll be back here tomorrow yet.


----------



## seesul (Oct 5, 2010)

Hi Harry, please send me a SMS to my cell phone with your cell phone number as I´m going to sleep now and leaving for airport tomorrow morning (in 8 hours).
Just to know who´s calling me while I am there, if Obama or you...8)


----------



## P40NUT (Oct 6, 2010)

Congrats Roman!


----------



## seesul (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi Dave, thank you, just writing from Brooklyn so we survived the flight...
Harry please send me a SMS so I have your number. thx.


----------



## seesul (Oct 7, 2010)

Vidsited Intrepid today and just got back to Brooklyn. There used to be a Hellcat on Itrepid but is not there anymore. Does anon know why?


----------



## Njaco (Oct 7, 2010)

Welcome to the USA Roman!!!


----------



## seesul (Oct 8, 2010)

Thank you Chris.


----------



## seesul (Oct 9, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Seesul,
> 
> I just checked the schedule at the PruCenter (Home of the NJ Devils), the only game on Oct 9th is a basketball game with the NJ Nets vs. Philly 76's. The Devils do play on the 8th at 7pm vs. the Dallas Stars.
> 
> Deacon



Hi Deacon, would there be a chance to get 3 tickets for a Monday' s game? Vs Pittsburgh. If so for how much please? Thank you.


----------



## seesul (Oct 10, 2010)

Visited air museum at Long Island yesterday. My fiend´s Joe grandson Nick got crazy and paid a ride on a T-6 for me, my friend and himself. We all toke a ride in a Texan over the Long Island´s coast and the ocean. An experince of my life! I still can't get over it...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Oct 10, 2010)

That's awesome! Pics????????


----------



## seesul (Oct 10, 2010)

I've 4got 2 take a cable for dowloading the pics to the PC. I'll post them when I get back, on Friday. I also have a video footage taken during the flight. A pilot allowed me to open the canopy during the flight so I didn't need to take this footage thru the window. Today we had visited my friend Joe at veteran's hospital. He´s really in a bad shape so I keep my fingers crossed and believe in a recovery. It was hard for me to see him in a hospital after so many experience I had with him from his visits of our country in 2005 and 2007...we' re gonna see him tomorrow and on Tuesday again. On Wednesday we're leaving.
He's in the V A New Jersey Health Care system, Community Living Center, about half an hour away from South Plainfield.


----------



## Airframes (Oct 10, 2010)

Sorry to hear Joe is in a bad way Roman. I hope he pulls through my friend. Enjoy the rest of your visit, and I look forward to seeing the pics.


----------



## Njaco (Oct 10, 2010)

I hope everything goes well for him. And sorry we couldn't meet up ths week.


----------



## Deacon (Oct 11, 2010)

Hey Seesul,

Sorry, I just saw your post:



> Hi Deacon, would there be a chance to get 3 tickets for a Monday' s game? Vs Pittsburgh. If so for how much please? Thank you



I have to go to Jersey City for a meeting in a few minutes. I can check on tickets later this afternoon when I return. Do you have a cell number or some way to reach you directly? My cell number is 9*0*8-8*0*9-2583. Feel free to send me a text message. I will be unable to respond while in my meetings.

Deacon (Dave)

PS - Ticket prices are $38 or $68 depending on the level of seating...


----------



## seesul (Oct 11, 2010)

Deacon said:


> Hey Seesul,
> 
> Sorry, I just saw your post:
> 
> ...



Thank you mate!
The match is at 4 pm and that time we will be visiting my friend Joe again. Should the game be later as at 8 pm I´d go for it. I haven´t realized it. I sure prefer visiting Joe.
Anyhow, thank you very much for your answer and offer!


----------



## seesul (Oct 11, 2010)

Njaco said:


> I hope everything goes well for him. And sorry we couldn't meet up ths week.


That´s ok Chris, no prob!


----------



## seesul (Oct 11, 2010)

Airframes said:


> Sorry to hear Joe is in a bad way Roman. I hope he pulls through my friend. Enjoy the rest of your visit, and I look forward to seeing the pics.


Hi Terry, it´s a hard thing for me to see Joe now but I really hope that our vist will help lift up his spirit! He was pretty happy when he saw Anton and me yesterday. We´re gonna se him in 2 hours again. I´m looking forward to it.


----------



## Deacon (Oct 11, 2010)

No worries. I just got back to the office. Sorry you guys cannot make it to the game.


----------



## seesul (Oct 12, 2010)

Deacon said:


> No worries. I just got back to the office. Sorry you guys cannot make it to the game.


Thank you again for your willingness!


----------



## seesul (Oct 12, 2010)

Spent all this morning by scanning all the war stuff that Joe has at home. We will see him today again and then we leave for Brooklyn. We fly back from JFK 7:30 pm tomorrow.


----------



## seesul (Oct 13, 2010)

Going to Ground Zero for awhile. Then to the JFK airport and back home.
What a nice trip.
And ... back to work on Friday :-{


----------



## seesul (Oct 14, 2010)

Just got back home. Will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## Wayne Little (Oct 15, 2010)

Look forward to your pics Roman...


----------



## Airframes (Oct 15, 2010)

Me too !


----------



## seesul (Oct 15, 2010)

I opened a new thread http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/ba...ersey-n-y-c-long-island-26596.html#post727458


----------

